# Heavy glitching with Noire on tempo changes in REAPER



## TomislavEP (Jan 10, 2022)

Amongst the other things, I'm currently working on a solo piano project with "Noire" in the main role. Sadly, I'm experiencing serious audio issues when doing tempo changes in REAPER; particularly when doing ramps (gradual transitions between the two markers). The library works fine otherwise, but whenever there is a tempo change, it produces horrible audio glitches.

I've done some investigation beforehand; apparently, the users of other DAW's have been experiencing something similar. Some claim this problem can be resolved by disabling the internal Replika effect in sends. I've tried that, but it doesn't seem to work for me. I don't believe it is a hardware-related issue as I'm running an eight-core CPU, 64 GB of RAM, and separate SSD drives for OS, libraries, and projects.

BTW, I'm using the latest versions of REAPER 6 and Kontakt 6. The starting point track template utilizes a 64-bit VST2 Kontakt plugin, but switching to the VST3 one doesn't help either. I've never had such problems with my other Native Instruments products and libraries, nor with the 3rd party ones.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Ivan M. (Jan 10, 2022)

I’ve had this problem with Kontakt, and the solution is to program tempo in steps, and not lines. Logic also uses steps by default. 

I don’t know if this is Kontakt only issue or if linear tempo interpolation would work in other DAWs, now I just use stepped tempo changes, and no issues.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you for your reply and suggestion. I'll try doing this, but unfortunately, I doubt it will help as the glitching seems to occur on any kind of tempo change, even when there are no ramps. It is not as extensive as with the latter, but it is still present.

I really want to know what is the culprit here. Been using REAPER as my main DAW since 2016. and have never experienced such a problem with any of my other virtual instruments and Kontakt libraries, including those from Native Instruments.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 16, 2022)

I was quite happy seeing the changelog for the new version of Kontakt. I was hoping that the issue that I'm having with Noire is now fixed due to changes pertaining to the Replika effect. Unfortunately, the glitching is still present on gradual transitions but the discrete tempo event sounds smooth now.


----------



## nicky (Feb 17, 2022)

I had a similar problem and discovered that the CPU was spiking on the tempo change. I just ignored it and when the project was rendered it was fine. (I just had one short tempo change so I didn't mind ignoring it...)


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 17, 2022)

I’ve had this problem with Kontakt libraries, and I have never been able to resolve it. It doesn’t seem to happen with any other player.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 18, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I’ve had this problem with Kontakt libraries, and I have never been able to resolve it. It doesn’t seem to happen with any other player.


From what I've learned thus far, the culprit is an internal Replika effect that was introduced in K6 - it doesn't handle tempo changes well, especially the ramped ones. However, after the latest Kontakt update, I don't have glitches on separate tempo changes anymore. According to Evil Dragon, the problem is reported but there is no ETA on when it will be fixed completely.



nicky said:


> I had a similar problem and discovered that the CPU was spiking on the tempo change. I just ignored it and when the project was rendered it was fine. (I just had one short tempo change so I didn't mind ignoring it...)


To tell the truth, I've never tried rendering the project in question. Perhaps it will turn out OK, in which case I could endure this annoying issue for a while longer. I have an extensive library of virtual pianos so I could simply go for a similar sounding alternative to Noire, but the problem should be fixed anyway.


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 18, 2022)

Have you tried disabling all reverb/delay effects within noire?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 18, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> From what I've learned thus far, the culprit is an internal Replika effect that was introduced in K6 - it doesn't handle tempo changes well, especially the ramped ones. However, after the latest Kontakt update, I don't have glitches on separate tempo changes anymore. According to Evil Dragon, the problem is reported but there is no ETA on when it will be fixed completely.


I won't pretend to know very much about this, what causes it, or how to solve it. But the problem is much older than Kontakt 6.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 19, 2022)

I've just tried to render a piece with several tempo changes and ramps recorded with Noire and it comes out clean, even without disabling any of the internal effects. I haven't used any external processing, just the reverb within the Noire itself. Replika is not enabled within the GUI. This is certainly not an ideal solution but it's good to know that I wouldn't need to abandon Noire on this project in favor of my other piano libraries.


Smikes77 said:


> Have you tried disabling all reverb/delay effects within noire?


I have, both within the GUI and under the advanced options, but it doesn't seem to make any difference, even when the effects are completely removed under the Kontakt sends.



Jett Hitt said:


> I won't pretend to know very much about this, what causes it, or how to solve it. But the problem is much older than Kontakt 6.


Personally, this is the first time I've come across this issue. I have a solid number of various Kontakt libraries and also Komplete and never had such a problem before. I was told that the glitching on tempo ramps in Noire is related to a bug within the internal Replika effect. As I wrote before, the latest Kontakt update seems to fix the problem to a degree, as the individual tempo changes are now smooth, but the glitching is still very much present on ramps. At least for me.


----------

